# VA, MD, DE, DC meet TBD



## TheDavel

I am in the early stages of setting up a DIYMA meet at my house or possibly at the grand opening of HinnantDesigns (just need to get the owner, Howard on board). Who's interested in attending?


----------



## maggie-g

Im in, unless you hold it when Im out of town. Cause you would do that.


----------



## crackinhedz

My wife has family in Dc, maybe if Im not working I could make it out. Would be fun to put faces with names.


----------



## Coppertone

Depending on when it is, I am in.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> Depending on when it is, I am in.


Same here, would be nice to get out and meet a few people.


----------



## Weightless

I'd be up for a meet. 

I know where HinnantDesigns is located. Where are you? Are you in DC or DC Metro?


----------



## TheDavel

I'm in Silver Spring, at about 495 and Georgia Ave.


----------



## Weightless

Cool. I'm in. I drive through that area all the time for work. It's only 45-60 min from me.


----------



## Navy Chief

I'd be down if it's a weekend I have available. Says its 3 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## chefhow

Depending upon the date I might be able to make it


----------



## rockford33

Depending on the date, I would love to come and hear some quality sounds. I'm up in the Baltimore area.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

I'm in.


----------



## Navy Chief

Delaware, Maryland and Virginia state finals are 21 September in Ellicott City, MD.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-21-14MD.jpg


----------



## maggie-g

Navy Chief said:


> Delaware, Maryland and Virginia state finals are 21 September in Ellicott City, MD.
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-21-14MD.jpg


not exactly a get together, but good info none the less!


----------



## TheDavel

I'll try to make the MECA meet, but will try to finalize a date and location for the DIYMA meet this weekend...


----------



## maggie-g

TheDavel said:


> DIYMA meet this weekend


WHAT! Holy short notice.


----------



## TheDavel

To clarify, the meet isn't going to be this weekend... I am finalizing the plans for the meet this weekend.


----------



## Velozity

I'll drive in from NJ depending on when it is. Just have bring my truck up here first.


----------



## rockford33

How long do these MECA shows usually last? My son's first soccer game of the season is that day, but we don't have a schedule yet do I don't know the time (probably in the morning though). I could shoot down early afternoon, only 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## chefhow

People start to arrive around 9ish in the morning and they go until 5pm usually. A show like this that is a regional final may last longer though, all depends upon the speed of the judges, how many cars register, weather....


----------



## Old Skewl

I'd be interested in a meet if I'm available. October is looking a little rough unfortunately


----------



## TheDavel

Howard is more than happy to host a meet at Hinnant Design. We've discussed October 25th as the date. The other date I'm toying with is Oct 4th to make sure a certain guest can make it. We will be providing food, drinks, some stickers, maybe some SQ discs, and perhaps some other goodies. If you've got audio/car items to sell, bring them up... We can do this as a meet, greet, eat, swamp meet... I can either look up hotels for those coming from out of town, or perhaps some local people will offer up a spare room. I was thinking 10 am. Let me know how all this sounds to you guys.


----------



## Navy Chief

I am probably out. My wifes birthday is the 25th and I commited to a car show locally on the 18th. Because I have requested those weekends off I will probably have to work the others.


----------



## chefhow

I'm out for both those weekends.
I have prior engagements for both


----------



## Coppertone

Wow it seems that both dates are doable for some people so I suggest that people put out dates. This way at least we know what's what. I for one since I don't work am free every weekend minus the weekend of the 4th as that's the Misses birthday weekend and it can't be missed lol.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*I am going to try to do both, but I have a track day and son's soccer conflict.*


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. When you say "track day " what are you running ? I'm sorry that is if you care to share please.


----------



## TheDavel

I'm open to other dates, but would likely have to be early to mid November...


----------



## TheDavel

Bark twice if you're in Milwaukee! Bump


----------



## TheDavel

There will be three DIYMA members meeting at Hinnant Design tomorrow night... anybody want to make an appearance? 

So in order to make the meet happen in October or November, this thread needs more activity...


----------



## naiku

November is going to be easier for me, my wife is 5 days past her due date and so a date in early October will be tough with a new baby. November is far more realistic for me.


----------



## TheDavel

November 8/9 or 15/16 at Hinnant Design in Frederick MD. Give me a headcount or preference for either date... I am at the point of just picking one and hosting the event, even if I am the only one that shows. I guess that means I would get all the free stuff that will be there for people that attend.


----------



## maggie-g

Im out. have fun.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm in for November 8th please.


----------



## TheDavel

November 8th will be the date. Lets meet up by noon. I am open to meeting up earlier too, but noon seems reasonable to me since the shop is off the beaten path.

Coppertone, If you want to head down Friday night and stay in my guest room, you can.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. That would be perfect as I originally planned on heading down Friday and grabbing a hotel. Thank you kindly for this. Will pm you.


----------



## TheDavel

Sounds good Coppertone.


----------



## coldsoda

I'd like to at least stop by for a bit! Would be nice to learn what I can from you guys. I'll be coming from the Rockville, MD area.


----------



## naiku

Cool, I will definitely try to make it out and will mark Nov 8th on the calendar. Can you post the address of the shop?


----------



## TheDavel

It would be great to have you ColdSoda, as I am frequently thirsty and you will go well with the food we are serving.


----------



## TheDavel

Full Details for the meet-

Date:
8 November

Location:
Hinnant Design
4509 Unit D Metropolitan Court
Frederick MD, 21704

Time:
12:00 (give or take an hour)

Food:
1:00

Drinks:
all day for non-alcoholic stuff 

Swap meet:
All day

SQ disc's/sticker give away:
As you arrive

Awards if I make them:
3:00 or so


----------



## rockford33

I have an old jl audio ho box built for a w6. Can I bring that for the swap meet? Its just been taking up space in my garage...

Thanks, 
Neil


----------



## TheDavel

Absolutely! 

I'll be bringing some random audio items too, amps, speakers, subs, enclosures, anything goes in my opinion.

If anyone has any vintage industrial cast iron tools, I'm in the market!


----------



## Coppertone

Whoa, I didn't know this was going to be a swap meet also lol. I'm bringing gear, well just because I can.


----------



## TheDavel

Seems to make sense to just bring what we have to sell, it will be easier to sell or trade if people can see and touch it in person... plus having an audio addiction usually means that we also impulse purchase items on occasion... 

*NOTE: If anyone is selling something, please have it in verifiable working order and have it fairly priced.*


----------



## Coppertone

Let me know if I need to bring any type of food or non alcoholic beverages please.


----------



## TheDavel

Need a head count folks!


----------



## Coppertone

Coppertone #1.


----------



## coldsoda

count me in, let me know if I can bring anything


----------



## TheDavel

*I am providing food/drinks, if you want anything with in reason let me know. You are welcome to bring your own items if you'd like, we can make space in a cooler or on the grill.

Also, if anyone wants any "how to" demonstrations, let me know so I can prep for them.*


----------



## chefhow

Nov 8th is a maybe for me.
I have some plans penciled in, but I may be able to move some things around to make it.


----------



## Coppertone

I am SOOO in for the " how to " demonstration please.


----------



## TheDavel

I'll show you guys a few things that will hopefully prove to be beneficial. Just talked to Bryan Schmidt about going to the Mobile Solutions MasterTech3D class in November... November could be amazing!


----------



## Coppertone

Now that really makes me want October to wiz by lol. Even though I have brand new tires on the Legacy, I've ordered (4) more. The ones on there now are high performance summer only tires. I've ordered high performance if there is such a thing, winter tires to ensure I make it safely.


----------



## Navy Chief

I am so torn here. This is the same day aas the NC meet. I am 4 hours from the NC meet and 3 1/2 hours from this meet. I love the swap meet idea by the way.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nothing on the calendar for me 11/8. I'm gonna plan on being there. Need to decide which vehicle to bring and what OS equipment to bring for the swap meet.


----------



## Weightless

You can count me in. Let me know if you need anything picked up. I live right up the street. Cant promise ill have either of my installs done by then though.


----------



## TheDavel

I am glad to see this thread is picking up traction!


----------



## rockford33

I am a maybe at this point. My wife has a show she is a vendor at that day and my son's soccer game time is TBD. If it's a 10 am game, I'm there. If it is a 12:30 game, I wouldn't be there in time (I'm an hour away). I'll update once I know when soccer is.

Neil


----------



## TheDavel

Hopefully things work out in your favor Neil, I am sure we will be hanging around for a while... that's typically how these things go.


----------



## req

the 8th is kind of taken for me guys 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-meet-8-november-2014-near-greensboro-nc.html


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

I am in, looking forward to it!


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Side note, there is a competition this Sunday in Glen Burnie MD.*


----------



## TheDavel

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Side note, there is a competition this Sunday in Glen Burnie MD.*


Can you provide some more info? I briefly searched, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

TheDavel said:


> Can you provide some more info? I briefly searched, but couldn't find anything.



*https://www.facebook.com/events/349614698548299/?ref=2&ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming*


----------



## TheDavel

Aaron Clinton said:


> *https://www.facebook.com/events/349614698548299/?ref=2&ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming*


Thanks Aaron! I'll do my best to check this out... I doubt my SQ car would do well with the bass crowd, but who knows.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

TheDavel said:


> Thanks Aaron! I'll do my best to check this out... I doubt my SQ car would do well with the bass crowd, but who knows.


*I am bringing my SQ car also.*


----------



## TheDavel

Just a heads up... Some companies have shipped me some "give away" products for this event. Nothing major, but still free stuff is great!


----------



## Coppertone

I for one appreciate it and am looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> I for one appreciate it and am looking forward to hanging out.


Same, and really hoping I can make it out.


----------



## TheDavel

I am not making any promises or trying to set expectations... 

Aside from the "give away" items I've already acquired from Mobile Solutions and Elite Auto salon, I've also reached out the amazing crew at Sonus and Joey at 12vTools to see if they can help the event and help me promote their products. 

I will also be contacting Mark at CarAudioFabrication to see if he can help me support him...


----------



## naiku

I am just hoping to meet some people, look at other systems and hang out a bit. Last time I went to a meet it was nice just to put faces to names and see what people were running/get ideas etc.


----------



## TheDavel

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I am bringing my SQ car also.*


I'm heading out, hope I see you there!


----------



## Coppertone

Wow, November 8th can't come soon enough for me....


----------



## TheDavel

I'm getting excited... But feel like I need to get my tail in gear regarding a few items for the meet...


----------



## Coppertone

Anything that I can be of help with, please let me know.


----------



## greydmv

Dave- it was nice meeting you this weekend at Howard's. Ill see you guys on the 8th.


----------



## Coppertone

I am SOOO counting down the days until this.


----------



## naiku

Just checked with my wife (2 week old baby, wanted to be sure she would be OK), and I will definitely be there.


----------



## TheDavel

Glad to see this is picking up steam!

Please give me a few ideas of fabrication projects that any of you would be interested in learning how to do.


----------



## TheDavel

Glad to see this is picking up steam!

Please give me a few ideas of fabrication projects that any of you would be interested in learning how to do.


----------



## TheDavel

Maybe we can build some coasters?


----------



## naiku

I would be interested in how to improve my fiberglass sub enclosure, and how to build a grill for it to follow the contours of the trunk (will make more sense when you see it).


----------



## TheDavel

naiku said:


> I would be interested in how to improve my fiberglass sub enclosure, and how to build a grill for it to follow the contours of the trunk (will make more sense when you see it).


That shouldn't be too crazy. Can you post pics?


----------



## naiku

Here is how the enclosure currently looks, just want to strengthen and finish it some:










It's been sanded a little since the photo, but is my first attempt so can likely be improved upon.

Here is where it sits in the trunk:










There is a door that goes there, but I want to build some kind of grill to protect/hide the sub.


----------



## TheDavel

We can easily work on your enclosure and the door/grill. The only limiting factor is that you will have to source color matched carpet/vinyl.


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> We can easily work on your enclosure and the door/grill. The only limiting factor is that you will have to source color matched carpet/vinyl.


Cool  Any help will be appreciated, the thing I am least happy with is how my install looks (budget of both time and money somewhat lacking!!) so any help will be great. 

Finding color matched carpet has been a pain so far, I got a couple samples from an auto carpet website, but they do not quite match. If nothing else I can spray paint a grill to disguise things somewhat.


----------



## TheDavel

If you have the cover/door bring it. It will speed things up-


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> If you have the cover/door bring it. It will speed things up-


Will do. Do you have torx bits? if not I will bring those with me as they are needed in case we need to remove any of the panels in the trunk. 

Anything else I can bring let me know.


----------



## TheDavel

Torx, triple square, you name it... I've likely got it.


----------



## naiku

I hate triple square bits.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

Anybody that is coming to this if there is any particular gear that you are looking for let me know. I am going to start thinning out all the gear that I am not going to use....


----------



## TheDavel

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Anybody that is coming to this if there is any particular gear that you are looking for let me know. I am going to start thinning out all the gear that I am not going to use....


All, he has more gear than crutchfield, so don't be shy about requests! Bring some of your power wire connectors, battery terminals, fuze/distro blocks... I'll buy something I'm sure.


----------



## greydmv

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Anybody that is coming to this if there is any particular gear that you are looking for let me know. I am going to start thinning out all the gear that I am not going to use....



Any 8 or 9 inch midbasses? Or SQ subs? What amps do you have available?


----------



## greydmv

TheDavel said:


> Glad to see this is picking up steam!
> 
> Please give me a few ideas of fabrication projects that any of you would be interested in learning how to do.


I'd like to check out your false floor closer to learn how you did it, I could also use a hand with tuning and setting gains; newbie troubles :-(


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

As far as midbass goes, I have a set of illusion nd8s, the original versions. SQ subs- MBQ PWD 254 10" (older model with CF cone), JL 13TW5, eD 12, phase linear aliante SI LTD 12, PPI flat Pistons of all sizes, arc black 12, audiomobile 10, PG cyclone. As far as amps go have some JBL MS series (5001 and 1004), Mosconi AS series (300.2 and 100.4), and so much PPI stuff it is kind of shameful....


----------



## TheDavel

greydmv said:


> Any 8 or 9 inch midbasses? Or SQ subs? What amps do you have available?





greydmv said:


> I'd like to check out your false floor closer to learn how you did it, I could also use a hand with tuning and setting gains; newbie troubles :-(


I'll bring a few sets of 8"/9" midbasses and I'll explain my floor in depth to anyone that'll listen


----------



## Coppertone

Alright, now it's a par TAY......


----------



## TheDavel

If I am counting correctly, there are 8-9 (that # includes me and Howard) of us coming to the meet. As things get closer, please keep me posted on if you can attend or not. I'm trying to make sure everybody member/car leaves with something and is well fed.


----------



## Coppertone

I am definitely going yo be there on the 7th...


----------



## Weightless

7th? Thats a friday.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm hanging out with a couple of people before we meet up on Saturday..


----------



## Weightless

Gotcha. Makes sense. Twas a little confused...it's been a hell of a week.


----------



## Weightless

Count me in for Saturday. I've got things for the swap meet as well...might have somewhat of a system installed by then.


----------



## Coppertone

Wonderful, looking forward to meeting you gents, and bouncing ideas off of you.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> Wonderful, looking forward to meeting you gents, and bouncing ideas off of you.


Same, and I am 100% still coming.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> If you have the cover/door bring it. It will speed things up-



Which brings up another good fabrication tutorial option: how to make a template piece for a panel (like the cover door).


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Which brings up another good fabrication tutorial option: how to make a template piece for a panel (like the cover door).


Spot on! The only thing that we will have to decide is what shape to make the grill insert....


----------



## captainobvious

How about we keep a running list. If you're coming, add your name to the list or update the name and vehicle info on it. 

I'm a maybe right now. I'm looking at visiting my friend Jason and attending his NC meet on the same day, but that may or may not pan out. If I don't make the long drive down there, I will try to attend this one.



1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. NAME, TheDavel, VEHICLE
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
6. NAME, naiku, VEHICLE
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, VEHICLE *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12.
13.
14.
15.










.


----------



## TheDavel

1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
6. NAME, naiku, VEHICLE
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, VEHICLE *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected]

Wish I would have known about this sooner as I would have planned to come. I need to make my way up there shortly anyways to check out the new shop.


----------



## Weightless

captainobvious said:


> How about we keep a running list. If you're coming, add your name to the list or update the name and vehicle info on it.
> 
> I'm a maybe right now. I'm looking at visiting my friend Jason and attending his NC meet on the same day, but that may or may not pan out. If I don't make the long drive down there, I will try to attend this
> 
> .



I would love to hear your setup. I have been dying to hear a l3pro. No one locally has them that I am aware of.


----------



## captainobvious

Weightless said:


> I would love to hear your setup. I have been dying to hear a l3pro. No one locally has them that I am aware of.


Well if I make it, you're welcome to a nice long demo. I'm very happy with the domes. I'm glad I went with them over the L3SE. 

Which brings up the next heads up. Everyone should bring a disc with tracks burned on it that you enjoy and are familiar with so that you can get a good demo of the cars attending. I'm sure you can always listen to someone else's tunes, but you really get a better idea of what the system is doing when its material you know.


----------



## naiku

1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, VEHICLE *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
13.
14.
15.




captainobvious said:


> Which brings up the next heads up. Everyone should bring a disc with tracks burned on it that you enjoy and are familiar with so that you can get a good demo of the cars attending. I'm sure you can always listen to someone else's tunes, but you really get a better idea of what the system is doing when its material you know


Not a bad idea, I may do that. I have no disc player in my car though, so if anyone wants to listen they will have to put up with whatever I have on the USB drive (which is pretty much anything). Or bring your own flash drive and I can plug it in.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. That works for me.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

I would love to go and meet some SQ folk since I've always been into crazy SPL builds. Not sure my build Will be done though. Could I get some tuning help if I made the drive?


----------



## captainobvious

Lyferxb9s said:


> I would love to go and meet some SQ folk since I've always been into crazy SPL builds. Not sure my build Will be done though. Could I get some tuning help if I made the drive?


If I'm there I'll be happy to help you out. If I'm not, surely others will give you a hand


----------



## Zodiac Fishgrease

1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, VEHICLE *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger
14.
15.


----------



## chefhow

1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger


----------



## greydmv

1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan
6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*
11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> 1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
> 2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
> 3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
> 4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
> 5. NAME, greydmv, VEHICLE
> 6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
> 7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
> 8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
> 9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
> 10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*
> 11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
> 12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
> 13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger


Been a while since I've seen you bud. If you can make either, will you be attending this meet or the NC? Or yet to be determined, like me?


----------



## gsWes

Id love to come to this! Is it invite only or what? Never had a demo of a " real " sq ride.. Im sure itll be a wakeup call for me.


----------



## TheDavel

Not at all "invite only" show up, just confirm attendance so I can prepare for you. We'd love to ruin your life... I meant "introduce you to SQ".


----------



## greydmv

captainobvious said:


> Well if I make it, you're welcome to a nice long demo. I'm very happy with the domes. I'm glad I went with them over the L3SE.
> 
> Which brings up the next heads up. Everyone should bring a disc with tracks burned on it that you enjoy and are familiar with so that you can get a good demo of the cars attending. I'm sure you can always listen to someone else's tunes, but you really get a better idea of what the system is doing when its material you know.


Cap'

I just went over your build and its pretty impressive how ambitious certain aspects of your install are. Is there a particular reason you chose to go with the L8V2s rather than go all the way in with the L8SEs?

I also would love to hear your L3 Pros, I have the L3SEs and they sound good but I think that Im more of a dome person.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

greydmv said:


> 1. NAME, Weightless, VEHICLE
> 2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy
> 3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen
> 4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE
> 5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan
> 6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant
> 7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE
> 8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE
> 9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE
> 10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*
> 11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*
> 12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger
> 13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger
> 14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car


Added myself. Can I bring my wife and son?


----------



## Weightless

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, VEHICLE

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE

8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car


Just updated my name and vehicle.


----------



## TheDavel

Lyferxb9s said:


> Added myself. Can I bring my wife and son?


Absolutely, especially if she's hot! JK, that was in poor taste...


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

UPDATED

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE

8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car


----------



## Lyferxb9s

TheDavel said:


> Absolutely, especially if she's hot! JK, that was in poor taste...


no it wasnt. Made us laugh.


----------



## TheDavel

A new addition!

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE

8. NAME, Old Skewl, VEHICLE

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab


----------



## TheDavel

I'm running out of time to get my lil gifts finished. For now, it will be limited to the first 10 to show up (Howard and I are not included) and I may do a best SQ/best of show gift if I have the time...


----------



## Coppertone

Then you may as well include me in that as I will already be there lol...


----------



## greydmv

Will any one attending this meet have the Stereo Integrity BM mk IVs?


----------



## Coppertone

I am 100% certain that mine will be installed by then, so yes.


----------



## Weightless

I'm hoping to have mine installed by then...


----------



## GravityDrNo

Looks like I will be there. Looking forward to it.

Neil, GravityDrNo, 2007 Yukon


----------



## Old Skewl

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. NAME, coldsoda, VEHICLE

8. Tom, Old Skewl, 05 BMW M3 or 03 Silverado SS

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab

Can't wait to hear some of your rides! I need to put my systems in perspective. I hope to be ordering a SI BM MK IV this week. Not sure if I'll have a box built by the 8th or not?


----------



## gsWes

Hoping i can get some pointers on glassin my tweets into my a pillars, so i dont have to rock my pvc pipe cap pods much longer! Hahaaa


----------



## gsWes

What kinda tunes you guys gonna be demoing? I listen to so much **** i just wanna get an idea what direction to go.


----------



## Old Skewl

I'm in the process of downloading ErinH's GTG sampler

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/162646-another-gtg-sampler-cd.html


----------



## maggie-g

he cool thing about an SQ system, is that any genre of music should sound good. You may want to tweak it a bit to fit your personal style, but SQ is applicable to all music.


----------



## naiku

gsWes said:


> What kinda tunes you guys gonna be demoing? I listen to so much **** i just wanna get an idea what direction to go.


I have pretty much everything, I ripped all the CD's my wife and I have a while back, which includes everything from country to electronic to rock etc. even including Christmas tunes... in the middle of summer, when I have it set to random play, it throws me for a second when Jingle Bells starts playing. Of course, its then stuck in my head for the next 24 hours even if I skip it almost immediately to the next track.


----------



## gsWes

Cool! I just picked up a steely dan cd for $.50 from the thrift store and though im not crazy about them, it sounds good as hell! So ill rock some of that then Switch it up to something that SLAMS!! Hahaa


----------



## coldsoda

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. Mike, coldsoda, 2015 Subaru WRX

8. Tom, Old Skewl, 05 BMW M3 or 03 Silverado SS

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab

I am still hoping to make this meet, I will post back here if anything comes up. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Jcharger13

Added my name to the list. Hope that's ok.

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. Mike, coldsoda, 2015 Subaru WRX

8. Tom, Old Skewl, 05 BMW M3 or 03 Silverado SS

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab

16. Jim, Jcharger13, red 13 charger. 

I'm glad I saw this. Got away from DIYMA and finishing my install (tweaking it) for a few months but getting back into it. Not sure how the tune will sound but I'm in.


----------



## Coppertone

I encourage anyone who can make it, to. No matter what at the very least we can put faces to the usernames lol.


----------



## Theronh357

Yep, count me in too...


----------



## naiku

One week to go! Hopefully it's a little warmer than today!


----------



## captainobvious

greydmv said:


> Cap'
> 
> I just went over your build and its pretty impressive how ambitious certain aspects of your install are. Is there a particular reason you chose to go with the L8V2s rather than go all the way in with the L8SEs?
> 
> I also would love to hear your L3 Pros, I have the L3SEs and they sound good but I think that I'm more of a dome person.



Hey there Grey. Thanks for that. The L8v2's are excellent midbasses in their own regard. They are also significantly less expensive than the L8SE. I figured it would make sense to start with the L8v2 in this build for a few reasons. First, the performance overall should be close in the range they will be used. The L8SE has a little edge in xmax and sensitivity as well as a slightly lower FS. Second, they both have the same mounting dimensions, so it's an easy swap out/upgrade to the L8SE down the road. Third, Scott has an excellent trade-in program on his drivers which allows for a much easier upgrade path  This makes it much easier to try out the drivers and see what they can do for you and then make the decision on upgrade down the road. 

Same goes for the L1pro vs the L1proR2. 


I've heard the L3SE's before and they are excellent as well. I don't think you'd be unhappy with either in a well executed system. But it is nice to be able to hear what both can do to decide which "flavor" you prefer.


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

greydmv said:


> Will any one attending this meet have the Stereo Integrity BM mk IVs?



I also have one. Assuming I make this meet vs the NC one :blush:


----------



## captainobvious

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. Mike, coldsoda, 2015 Subaru WRX

8. Tom, Old Skewl, 05 BMW M3 or 03 Silverado SS

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3 *MAYBE*

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab

16. Jim, Jcharger13, red 13 charger.

17. Neil, GravityDrNo, 2007 Yukon


Added Neil to the list.


----------



## captainobvious

gsWes said:


> What kinda tunes you guys gonna be demoing? I listen to so much **** i just wanna get an idea what direction to go.


It's always a good idea to try to bring some music you're familiar with so you can get a good idea of how each system sounds that you demo


----------



## TheDavel

As the day gets closer, the excitement and pressure is mounting! I need to get my ass in gear to finish the items I am working on. 

*Anybody that is able to make copies of their preferred SQ music CD's and hand them out, it would be greatly appreciated.*

*I plan to have a sign in sheet for everybody when they arrive. Your number on the sheet will align with the picking order with regards to the gifts. *

At present, I plan to have everybody *sign* the gifts that I bring with there *DIYMA user name*. So get ready to John Hancock some stuff.

Also, if you are planing on selling items, please have a fair price in mind... and it is advised to have it listed with the equipment. Lets keep things to *cash* only transactions, as much as possible anyway. 

Additionally, only one specific request came in for fabrication training/building something neat. I will likely be working on that most of the day with Ian "naiku". We will cover building the basic panel and will also make some pressed grilles for it. Anyone that would like to watch is welcome to join.

*Can I get a volunteer to help man the grill? * I will be bringing chicken breast and burgers. I will also pick up some sides and sodas/waters... I will keep everything pretty basic since I am funding things and have screwed up priorities... (extravagant food = less money for the swap meet!)


----------



## TheDavel

As the day gets closer, the excitement and pressure is mounting! I need to get my ass in gear to finish the items I am working on. 

*Anybody that is able to make copies of their preferred SQ music CD's and hand them out, it would be greatly appreciated.*

*I plan to have a sign in sheet for everybody when they arrive. Your number on the sheet will align with the picking order with regards to the gifts. *

At present, I plan to have everybody *sign* the gifts that I bring with there *DIYMA user name*. So get ready to John Hancock some stuff.

Also, if you are planing on selling items, please have a fair price in mind... and it is advised to have it listed with the equipment. Lets keep things to *cash* only transactions, as much as possible anyway. 

Additionally, only one specific request came in for fabrication training/building something neat. I will likely be working on that most of the day with Ian "naiku". We will cover building the basic panel and will also make some pressed grilles for it. Anyone that would like to watch is welcome to join.

*Can I get a volunteer to help man the grill? * I will be bringing chicken breast and burgers. I will also pick up some sides and sodas/waters... I will keep everything pretty basic since I am funding things and have screwed up priorities... (extravagant food = less money for the swap meet!)


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> Additionally, only one specific request came in for fabrication training/building something neat. I will likely be working on that most of the day with Ian "naiku". We will cover building the basic panel and will also make some pressed grilles for it. Anyone that would like to watch is welcome to join.
> 
> *Can I get a volunteer to help man the grill? * I will be bringing chicken breast and burgers. I will also pick up some sides and sodas/waters... I will keep everything pretty basic since I am funding things and have screwed up priorities... (extravagant food = less money for the swap meet!)


I may get there a little earlier if that is OK, I need to be back home around 6pm (wife has plan's for the evening) so I may head out to you sooner. I am also fine to help man the grill  If you need me to bring plates/napkins etc. I may have a bunch already at the house I can bring.


----------



## greydmv

TheDavel said:


> As the day gets closer, the excitement and pressure is mounting! I need to get my ass in gear to finish the items I am working on.
> 
> *Anybody that is able to make copies of their preferred SQ music CD's and hand them out, it would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> *I plan to have a sign in sheet for everybody when they arrive. Your number on the sheet will align with the picking order with regards to the gifts. *
> 
> At present, I plan to have everybody *sign* the gifts that I bring with there *DIYMA user name*. So get ready to John Hancock some stuff.
> 
> Also, if you are planing on selling items, please have a fair price in mind... and it is advised to have it listed with the equipment. Lets keep things to *cash* only transactions, as much as possible anyway.
> 
> Additionally, only one specific request came in for fabrication training/building something neat. I will likely be working on that most of the day with Ian "naiku". We will cover building the basic panel and will also make some pressed grilles for it. Anyone that would like to watch is welcome to join.
> 
> *Can I get a volunteer to help man the grill? * I will be bringing chicken breast and burgers. I will also pick up some sides and sodas/waters... I will keep everything pretty basic since I am funding things and have screwed up priorities... (extravagant food = less money for the swap meet!)



I would like to take a look at your false floor for your amps and subs if you have time.


----------



## TheDavel

naiku said:


> I may get there a little earlier if that is OK, I need to be back home around 6pm (wife has plan's for the evening) so I may head out to you sooner. I am also fine to help man the grill  If you need me to bring plates/napkins etc. I may have a bunch already at the house I can bring.


I'll be there as soon as Howard is ready to open the shop. So if you'd like to come early, that shouldn't be an issue.



greydmv said:


> I would like to take a look at your false floor for your amps and subs if you have time.


I'll make time, shouldn't be an issue at all. Anything I can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## GravityDrNo

Anything else you need brought?


----------



## TheDavel

Anyone that wants to bring paper towells/napkins, ice/cooler, plates, plastic utensils, condiments, ect, that'd be great.

I'll put *Ian* down for *plates/Napkins*. (thanks btw!)

Neil, anything you could pitch in would help. Just post what you can commit to bringing so we don't end up with all plates and no forks... Thanks for your offer to help too!


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> I'll be there as soon as Howard is ready to open the shop. So if you'd like to come early, that shouldn't be an issue.


OK great, it won't be super early, just talking like 10-11ish or so.


----------



## greydmv

TheDavel said:


> Anyone that wants to bring paper towells/napkins, ice/cooler, plates, plastic utensils, condiments, ect, that'd be great.
> 
> I'll put *Ian* down for *plates/Napkins*. (thanks btw!)
> 
> Neil, anything you could pitch in would help. Just post what you can commit to bringing so we don't end up with all plates and no forks... Thanks for your offer to help too!


Let me know what you need me to bring.


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> I'll put *Ian* down for *plates/Napkins*. (thanks btw!)


No problem, I will double check when I am home on what I have and reply here once I know for sure what I can bring. I am fairly sure I have plates/napkins though, and possibly plastic cups and utensils. If I end up with nothing at the house, I will grab a pack of plates and napkins from the store on the way :laugh:


----------



## Coppertone

Count me in as far as what is also needed. Since I'll already be down there on Friday, I don't mind shopping.


----------



## Weightless

Is there an official time that this is starting?

I can bring the utensils. I bought a mega pack from Costco, so I think I have a few to spare.


----------



## TheDavel

TheDavel said:


> Full Details for the meet-
> 
> Date:
> 8 November
> 
> Location:
> Hinnant Design
> 4509 Unit D Metropolitan Court
> Frederick MD, 21704
> 
> Time:
> 12:00 (give or take an hour)
> 
> Food:
> 1:00
> 
> Drinks:
> all day for non-alcoholic stuff
> 
> Swap meet:
> All day
> 
> SQ disc's/sticker give away:
> As you arrive or* after everyone shows up*
> 
> Awards if I FINISH them:
> 3:00 or so


Some small changes, but let's still shoot for noon. If your are early, that just gives you a better spot in line for free stuff. 

*On a side note, Joey from 12vTools sent me a few introductory fabrication router bit kits. I can offer them to you guys at a better price then he advertises... He offered this up in the spirit if building interest in fabrication, he loves seeing people make awesome things.*


----------



## TheDavel

Here's a shot of the bit set. I'll have both 1/4" & 1/2" shanks sizes on hand.


----------



## captainobvious

That's awesome! Joey is the man.

Thanks for all of your efforts Dave (and Howard). This is sure to be a great, fun event!


----------



## captainobvious

1. Justin, Weightless, Honda Element or Mazda Miata

2. Ben, Coppertone, Black Subaru Legacy

3. Dave, TheDavel, Grey VW Jetta SportWagen

4. Chris, ntimd8n-k5, White Ram Quad Cab

5. Ben, greydmv, G37 Sedan

6. Ian, naiku, White Audi A4 Avant

7. Mike, coldsoda, 2015 Subaru WRX

8. Tom, Old Skewl, 05 BMW M3 or 03 Silverado SS

9. NAME, Navy Chief, VEHICLE

10. Howard, Chefhow, 2008 Scion xB *MAYBE*

*11. Steve, Captainobvious, Mazdaspeed3* 

12. Howard, CustomAudioMan, Dodge Challenger

13. Joel, Zodiac Fishgrease, White 2012 Dodge Charger

14. Andrew, Lyferxb9s, 99 Lincoln Town Car

15. Wes, gsWes, 07 frontier crew cab

16. Jim, Jcharger13, red 13 charger.

17. Neil, GravityDrNo, 2007 Yukon



Updated. No more maybe. I'm confirmed and will be there for this event. If I have time, I'll burn SQ demo discs for everyone. I'll also have my laptop/RTA with me so I can assist with tuning for those who may need some help.


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

Dave-

Let me know what I can do to help out. I can arrive early. I'll look in the closet and see if I have any items to add for a raffle, etc. as well.


----------



## Coppertone

I will also be bringing a "giveaway " for the raffle just as a heads up gents.


----------



## naiku

Downloaded the songs from here.... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/162646-another-gtg-sampler-cd.html

So I will have that if anyone wants to listen, kind of makes me want to start converting things to FLAC that I have on my flash drive. 

I also have forks, plates and cups I can bring along, and will stop and pick up napkins as well.


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Dave-
> 
> Let me know what I can do to help out. I can arrive early. I'll look in the closet and see if I have any items to add for a raffle, etc. as well.


Steve, the help would be greatly appreciated, how's 10:30-11:00 for you? If you have anything you can offer up as door prizes, that'd be cool. 



Coppertone said:


> I will also be bringing a "giveaway " for the raffle just as a heads up gents.


Same to you Benjamin, thanks!

Since the term *raffle* is being used, we could either do this as a free ticket at the door, and you have one shot to win... or we could do a free ticket at the door and could sell additional chances to win. 

The money earned could go towards stickers for our group or too offset the costs of putting this little event on. I'd like to keep this just about the meet n greet and not about money, but that just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheDavel

Weightless said:


> I can bring the utensils. I bought a mega pack from Costco, so I think I have a few to spare.


That would be great!


----------



## TheDavel

GravityDrNo said:


> Anything else you need brought?





greydmv said:


> Let me know what you need me to bring.


If either of you wouldn't mind grabbing side dishes or deserts, that would be awesome.


----------



## TheDavel

All,

Please give Chris, "ntimd8n-k5" a hand shake and thank you at the event. He stepped up and donated $$$ to purchase food/drinks. This event is shaping up to be a great day. 

The not so reliable weather man is projecting a clear day with a high of 52. Please dress for the occasion. Also dress any family members for it too. Happy wife = happy life.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Steve, the help would be greatly appreciated, how's 10:30-11:00 for you? If you have anything you can offer up as door prizes, that'd be cool.
> 
> 
> Same to you Benjamin, thanks!
> 
> Since the term *raffle* is being used, we could either do this as a free ticket at the door, and you have one shot to win... or we could do a free ticket at the door and could sell additional chances to win.
> 
> The money earned could go towards stickers for our group or too offset the costs of putting this little event on. I'd like to keep this just about the meet n greet and not about money, but that just my 2 cents.



Sure, 10:30-11:00 works for me. You can manage the giveaways/raffle, etc however you guys see fit as it's your event 
I will put together a "Captainobvious" custom amplifier wiring kit made up of really high quality stuff that I use for all my builds as one of the items. 1/0awg OFC wire, techflex, Street Wires battery terminal, Ring terminals, premium RCA's, remote wire, heat shrink, etc. Should be a nice package for someone.


----------



## Coppertone

Again I can throw in money, gifts, or just pictures of me to motivate you guys lol. On a real note I think the raffle should be free and again I don't mind putting money in to offset the cost.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> All,
> 
> Please give Chris, "ntimd8n-k5" a hand shake and thank you at the event. He stepped up and donated $$$ to purchase food/drinks. This event is shaping up to be a great day.



Are reach arounds also acceptable?


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Are reach arounds also acceptable?


Yes and highly encouraged! But get in line, I owe him the first rub and tug!



captainobvious said:


> Sure, 10:30-11:00 works for me. You can manage the giveaways/raffle, etc however you guys see fit as it's your event
> I will put together a "Captainobvious" custom amplifier wiring kit made up of really high quality stuff that I use for all my builds as one of the items. 1/0awg OFC wire, techflex, Street Wires battery terminal, Ring terminals, premium RCA's, remote wire, heat shrink, etc. Should be a nice package for someone.


I was going to exclude myself from the festivities, but damn I could use this for my torino... its hands down better than the old monster cable 4 awg that is in there!

Whoever takes it home is a lucky guy!


----------



## TheDavel

Coppertone said:


> Again I can throw in money, gifts, or just pictures of me to motivate you guys lol. On a real note I think the raffle should be free and again I don't mind putting money in to offset the cost.


I'm sure you will be helping enough when you get here, no need to pony up any cash, but products for a raffle would be appreciated.


----------



## GravityDrNo

captainobvious said:


> I will put together a "Captainobvious" custom amplifier wiring kit made up of really high quality stuff that I use for all my builds as one of the items. 1/0awg OFC wire, techflex, Street Wires battery terminal, Ring terminals, premium RCA's, remote wire, heat shrink, etc. Should be a nice package for someone.


Seeing that I am gathering stuff for my Yukon build....that would be a nice win!

Since no one else has spoken up (or I missed that post) I can help man the grill since I I have been around one or two









I will also throw together some tasty wings and since I am a Mountain Dew guy I will bring a cooler full.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Now this to me says win win all day long.


----------



## TheDavel

GravityDrNo said:


> Seeing that I am gathering stuff for my Yukon build....that would be a nice win!
> 
> Since no one else has spoken up (or I missed that post) I can help man the grill since I I have been around one or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also throw together some tasty wings and since I am a Mountain Dew guy I will bring a cooler full.


You've got my vote x Infinity!

I was just going to marinate some chicken breasts the day before, 2 types... and then we can just season so cheap pre-made burger patties on site.

If you have any other suggestions, I am open to them-


----------



## Coppertone

Sadly I have yo way h what I eat, but I can live vicariously through the rest of you. I've already got my gear packed for leaving out on Friday. Yes you can tell that I'm just a little excited lol..


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Yes and highly encouraged! But get in line, I owe him the first rub and tug!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to exclude myself from the festivities, but damn I could use this for my torino... its hands down better than the old monster cable 4 awg that is in there!
> 
> Whoever takes it home is a lucky guy!



No reason to exclude yourself broski. Your name should be in the hat as well.


----------



## Coppertone

Let's just make it easier on all of us, Steve make it for my GTi and this way you don't have to carry it so far lol.


----------



## chefhow

I'm officially out guys.
Just got home from an 8 day road trip have this weekend home and then out for another 5.
Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. You will be missed, but try and have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## TheDavel

chefhow said:


> I'm officially out guys.
> Just got home from an 8 day road trip have this weekend home and then out for another 5.
> Have a fantastic time.


Bummer Howard, but I totally understand.


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Dave-
> 
> Let me know what I can do to help out. I can arrive early. I'll look in the closet and see if I have any items to add for a raffle, etc. as well.



Help me tune my car please! I haven't had the time or energy to give it attention. To be honest, having to swap processors a half dozen times as well as several AV BitIn's while chasing rattles and fighting other vehicle issues... I just lost focus and care... I hope this meet causes me to care about the car again.


----------



## moparman79

Thanks Dave for all your hard work, getting everything setup for the meet in a short time frame. Cant wait to meet everyone to finally put names to faces. For ones that cant make it, we will have another one in the spring. My hope is that this meet grows larger in time.


----------



## TheDavel

customaudioman said:


> Thanks Dave for all your hard work, getting everything setup for the meet in a short time frame. Cant wait to meet everyone to finally put names to faces. For ones that cant make it, we will have another one in the spring. My hope is that this meet grows larger in time.


No problem Howard, thanks for allowing all of us misfits to have the event at your establishment! And thanks for providing the grill and other items for the event. Without the contact cement you gave me, I wouldn't have been able to make all the give away items... speaking of that, do you mind if I swing by and grab a little more? I'm running short on it as I am close to finishing them all up.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm going to cut down the amount of fs/ft items that I was going to bring. I don't want yo clutter this meet with moving my audio gear. No worries Dave as your tires are already in the car for delivery.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Help me tune my car please! I haven't had the time or energy to give it attention. To be honest, having to swap processors a half dozen times as well as several AV BitIn's while chasing rattles and fighting other vehicle issues... I just lost focus and care... I hope this meet causes me to care about the car again.


What is your system makeup? Do you have AV amps with BitIns and a Bitone? I've done some tuning on one of them before.


----------



## moparman79

TheDavel said:


> No problem Howard, thanks for allowing all of us misfits to have the event at your establishment! And thanks for providing the grill and other items for the event. Without the contact cement you gave me, I wouldn't have been able to make all the give away items... speaking of that, do you mind if I swing by and grab a little more? I'm running short on it as I am close to finishing them all up.


Yeah that's fine. I wont be able to get the log this time around, will have them for spring. Doing a redesign of the log. Make sure you bring all the cool router bits. My next upgrade along with other things I need. 
I finally got some templates in, time to start making more cool stuff.


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> What is your system makeup? Do you have AV amps with BitIns and a Bitone? I've done some tuning on one of them before.


AV 5.1k, AV Due, BitOne... It's full DA with some other options... Voce 6,3,1 and a hertz HiEnergy 15... I feel like 5 mins of t/a tweeking and 30 or so on the mid range/tweets and it'd be pretty decent. Most people like it as is, it's just not at the standard I'm use to.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> AV 5.1k, AV Due, BitOne... It's full DA with some other options... Voce 6,3,1 and a hertz HiEnergy 15... I feel like 5 mins of t/a tweeking and 30 or so on the mid range/tweets and it'd be pretty decent. Most people like it as is, it's just not at the standard I'm use to.


I'm looking very forward to hearing/tweaking it. I've been very curious about the AV three way set. I've heard the excellent Thesis 3-way and am curious how the AV speakers compare.


----------



## rockford33

I'm still trying to make it. Found out son's soccer game us scheduled for 11:15, so I could be there around 2-ish. Now to see how my wife's follow up surgery goes tomorrow. First one didn't work a couple of weeks ago. If she is feeling OK Saturday, I'll be there (and if I can get someone to stay with her while I am out...)
-Neil


----------



## [email protected]

customaudioman said:


> Yeah that's fine. I wont be able to get the log this time around, will have them for spring. Doing a redesign of the log. Make sure you bring all the cool router bits. My next upgrade along with other things I need.
> I finally got some templates in, time to start making more cool stuff.


The template collection is growing, looking good Howard!


----------



## Theronh357

Guys,
I'm heading down to this event w/ desperate hopes of receiving a 'lil bit guidance/help tuning my setup, from anyone (Pretty PLEASE???) knowledgeable that might be in attendance.
I also have some pretty cool, 'ole school vacuum-tube gear that I might be willing to part w/, if there are any interested parties...anyone planning on attending who might be interested in checking-out a Milbert BaM 230, Milbert TC-2R (2ch preamp/ch crossover), Butler LD-2 (preamp) or a Butler LD-23 (3-way active crossover), please let me know.


----------



## naiku

Babies are expensive!! I get the feeling there will be people with stuff for sale, that I want, but alas that I cannot buy.

Really looking forward to the weekend! Just a couple days to go, I need to vacuum cat litter out of my trunk.


----------



## Coppertone

I of course want to know why there's cat litter in the trunk as opposed to the litter box lol. Don't tell me the kitty has been tuning your system.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> I of course want to know why there's cat litter in the trunk as opposed to the litter box lol. Don't tell me the kitty has been tuning your system.


Haha thankfully it's clean cat litter! Had a bag back there that split on the way home from the store.


----------



## captainobvious

Theronh357 said:


> Guys,
> I'm heading down to this event w/ desperate hopes of receiving a 'lil bit guidance/help tuning my setup, from anyone (Pretty PLEASE???) knowledgeable that might be in attendance.
> I also have some pretty cool, 'ole school vacuum-tube gear that I might be willing to part w/, if there are any interested parties...anyone planning on attending who might be interested in checking-out a Milbert BaM 230, Milbert TC-2R (2ch preamp/ch crossover), Butler LD-2 (preamp) or a Butler LD-23 (3-way active crossover), please let me know.



I'll be happy to give you a hand


----------



## Theronh357

captainobvious said:


> I'll be happy to give you a hand


AWESOME...i'd be totally grateful!


----------



## TheDavel

Theronh357 said:


> Guys,
> I'm heading down to this event w/ desperate hopes of receiving a 'lil bit guidance/help tuning my setup, from anyone (Pretty PLEASE???) knowledgeable that might be in attendance.
> I also have some pretty cool, 'ole school vacuum-tube gear that I might be willing to part w/, if there are any interested parties...anyone planning on attending who might be interested in checking-out a Milbert BaM 230, Milbert TC-2R (2ch preamp/ch crossover), Butler LD-2 (preamp) or a Butler LD-23 (3-way active crossover), please let me know.


Someone will help you without a doubt! Nice equipment, even if nobody is interested in buying it, I'm sure they love to look at it.


----------



## Coppertone

After seeing about the tube amps, I think I'm out of my league and need to leave all of my gear at home.


----------



## Jcharger13

I have one of Victor I's tube preamps on the way. Should be here tomorrow. Would be cool to compare it to the old school tube goodness. 

I mainly bought it for a/d conversion as it has analog and digital outs, like the idea of digital from the dash back to the dsp. I know it won't be installed by Saturday. Currently chasing rattle demons and it opened up a can of worms. 

I know how it is Dave, I gave up for months and worked on other hobbies. Just said the heck with the tune and rattles. Now back at it.


----------



## GravityDrNo

Going to be dangerous day for me.....just starting to amass the pieces for the build of my Yukon....kid in a candy store?  Already have the front speakers and MS8 is set to be delivered tomorrow....


----------



## captainobvious

"Captainobvious amp kit" all done up and ready for giveaway at the meet.

Complete with:
-20ft 1/0awg OFC cable power
-7ft 1/0awg OFC cable ground
-20ft 16awg high temp remote wire
-Streetwires premium Positive battery terminal 
-Streetwires premium Negative battery terminal
-Streetwires 1/0 grounding kit
-premium Tsunami RTP8.94 17ft 4 channel shielded twisted pair RCAs
-1/0 gold plated ring terminals
-27ft black power/ground wire techflex
-20ft black/white remote wire techflex
-black and red heatshrink tubing
-inline fuse holder


I don't typically use the inline fuse holders, but I'm out of circuit breakers as I just installed my last one for a "customer".


----------



## Coppertone

Well it's great to see what I will be bringing back with me to NJ lol.


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> "Captainobvious amp kit" all done up and ready for giveaway at the meet.


That is awesome and a great giveaway.


----------



## Coppertone

My giveaway is nowhere near as impressive as Steve's but it will do for someone wanting an inexpensive build.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> My giveaway is nowhere near as impressive as Steve's but it will do for someone wanting an inexpensive build.


Nope, that is also really impressive for a giveaway.


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> That is awesome and a great giveaway.


Thank you, sir!


Those Streetwires terminals are really beautiful pieces too. They really make the battery wiring install look classy.


----------



## captainobvious

Coppertone said:


> My giveaway is nowhere near as impressive as Steve's but it will do for someone wanting an inexpensive build.


Sure it is. Awesome Ben!


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*I'd really like to join, but my son has soccer at 12:30-2 and I don't think I will be able to do both.*


----------



## TheDavel

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I'd really like to join, but my son has soccer at 12:30-2 and I don't think I will be able to do both.*


Aaron, hopefully you can make it, I'm sure it'll run longer than planned. Shoot me a text when you are done and I'll let you know how things are looking. Your son is cool, so I'm sure he wouldn't mind coming to the meet too.


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> 
> Those Streetwires terminals are really beautiful pieces too. They really make the battery wiring install look classy.


My favorite terminals! That amp kit sure is killer! It should power everything in my Torino very well. Sorry Ben, your name will mysteriously not make it into the "Hat". They names will all simply say "TheDavel".


----------



## greydmv

As a newb, I could use some help with setting gains, and tuning as well and some ideas with an amp rack, mine is currently sitting on my trunk floor


----------



## captainobvious

greydmv said:


> As a newb, I could use some help with setting gains, and tuning as well and some ideas with an amp rack, mine is currently sitting on my trunk floor



I'll have my oscope with me as well as the RTA/laptop. Some of the other guys have asked for some assistance in tuning as well so I'm sure I'll have a busy day. We'll get you in, no worries.


----------



## captainobvious

Speaking of assistance with tuning...For those that may need some, please list what processor (or head unit with it built in) that you're running so I can try to have the software loaded and ready.

Thanks


----------



## Theronh357

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of assistance with tuning...For those that may need some, please list what processor (or head unit with it built in) that you're running so I can try to have the software loaded and ready.
> 
> Thanks


Speaking for myself, 
The front stage & subwoofer [installed in the trunk], are being processed w/ a Pioneer P99RS...while simultaneously, I am also utilizing the processing from a Mosconi D2, to handle the rear fill 6.5's & the mini-sub's [installed in the rear deck].


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of assistance with tuning...For those that may need some, please list what processor (or head unit with it built in) that you're running so I can try to have the software loaded and ready.
> 
> Thanks


In all honesty I don't know if mine needs some tuning or not! Which may mean it definitely does, it sounds good to me though. My biggest concern is if I am lacking mid-bass. 

I will probably have a couple people listen to it, and then from there decide if it needs any work, if it does, I have an MS8.


----------



## captainobvious

Theronh357 said:


> Speaking for myself,
> The front stage & subwoofer [installed in the trunk], are being processed w/ a Pioneer P99RS...while simultaneously, I am also utilizing the processing from a Mosconi D2, to handle the rear fill 6.5's & the mini-sub's [installed in the rear deck].


Tell me about how your supplying signal to your amps and the dsp. Looking at your system diagram it looks like this (below), but correct what is wrong:

*P99RS outputs*:

High-> direct to TD475 amp for midranges and tweeters. Crossover for mid/tweets handled by amplifier

Mid-> to Mosconi D2. D2 processes and powers rear 6.5's and minisubs

Low-> to Butler LD2 linedriver -> to TD750 amp for midbasses

Sub-> to Focal FPD900.1 amp for sub.






.


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> In all honesty I don't know if mine needs some tuning or not! Which may mean it definitely does, it sounds good to me though. My biggest concern is if I am lacking mid-bass.
> 
> I will probably have a couple people listen to it, and then from there decide if it needs any work, if it does, I have an MS8.



All depends on what you're going for. If you want a competition "reference" style tune, you'll have something different than an everyday daily tune.

We're more limited with options on the MS8. I've only played with one of them once, but I believe they do mostly auto processing and only allow for a few basic user changeable settings for tuning.


----------



## Coppertone

Well as Steve knows, my processing is done via my Alpine H800, C800, 910 fed via an optical cable. I have no interest in competition, I just want it to impress me whenever I turn the key on lol.


----------



## Old Skewl

This is gonna be fun!  

I was hoping to have my SI BM MKIV in my truck, but things are not going well. I picked up a Prefab Pioneer box to put under the seat and the darn hole for the sub was too big by 5/8". It made drilling holes a PITA! I got it mounted this morning and now I have a vibration/buzz that appears to be coming from the driver. I am going to remove it again and make sure nothing is causing the noise inside the box. Fingers crossed!!

I do love the sound of it though. Pretty sure it is what I have been looking for all along.


----------



## captainobvious

Old Skewl said:


> This is gonna be fun!
> 
> I was hoping to have my SI BM MKIV in my truck, but things are not going well. I picked up a Prefab Pioneer box to put under the seat and the darn hole for the sub was too big by 5/8". It made drilling holes a PITA! I got it mounted this morning and now I have a vibration/buzz that appears to be coming from the driver. I am going to remove it again and make sure nothing is causing the noise inside the box. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> I do love the sound of it though. Pretty sure it is what I have been looking for all along.


If the hole is off by 5/8", it may just be that the sub is not able to get a good seal with that wider hole.


----------



## Old Skewl

That thought crossed my mind. Looks like I may have to build my own enclosure. Howard, fire up that table saw. Ha Ha!


----------



## greydmv

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of assistance with tuning...For those that may need some, please list what processor (or head unit with it built in) that you're running so I can try to have the software loaded and ready.
> 
> Thanks


My system's brain is a Helix DSP  I have put in preliminary cross over settings, and time alignment. It sounds decent to me, but I have midbass problems because I blew one(newbie mistake, solution on the way.) 

Need to make my sub choice. SI, IDMAXX, HAT Clarus, Oh My....

I also have a pair of PHD AF 4.1 mid ranges, that I was going to use until I realized they were giant; if someone wants to trade, purchase or raffle them. 

I would be in the business of a Alpine PHD-F6 or a PHD-V9 if anyone is looking to move one.


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> All depends on what you're going for. If you want a competition "reference" style tune, you'll have something different than an everyday daily tune.
> 
> We're more limited with options on the MS8. I've only played with one of them once, but I believe they do mostly auto processing and only allow for a few basic user changeable settings for tuning.


Every day daily tune (it's unlikely I would ever need a competition type tune), and yep, you are right the MS8 is pretty much auto but does allow some basic changes. If I remember correctly you can change the levels and it has a 31 band EQ that you can use as well, but that may be about it.


----------



## Theronh357

Feel free to change things around, but here's what I did:

*P99RS outputs*:

High-> direct to TD475 amp for midranges and tweeters. Crossover for mid/tweets handled by P99RS.

Mid-> direct to TD475 amp for midranges and tweeters. Crossover for mid/tweets handled by P99RS. 

Low-> direct to TD750 amp for midbasses. Crossovers for midbass handled by P99RS...was forced to bypass LD-2, due to wicked ground-loop interference. 

Right Sub-> to Focal FPD900.1 amp for sub.
Left Sub-> to Mosconi D2. D2 proccess and powers rear 6.5's and minisubs.


----------



## gsWes

Well i know for a fact ill need tuning help! Im running the p99 with an auto tune on custom n/w mode with the crossovers set bye ear. The thing is.. My musical taste varies so much i have to compromise with the tune. I also like accuracy but i need it pretty loud as well! Im pretty sure i always tune pretty bright also since i listen to turbine engines all day everyday and im numb to higher freqs..


----------



## Coppertone

Ok I will need whoever is coming to bring a pristine HD 900/5 so that we can work out a deal. I'm hopeful to have one with all of the needed parts come with it.


----------



## probillygun

ok, add me to the list

Billy, probillygun, FJ cruiser

I'll bring my freshly calibrated Audio Control SA3050 and mic to help with tuning, or if you just want to compare your meter and mic with mine to see how close they are or aren't?


----------



## TheDavel

Here's a photo of the router101 bit sets that Joey @12vTools sent to me for the event, let me know if you're interested and I'll let you know what they are priced at and what is included... Additionally, there is a sneak peak of the give always that I made for the event pictured too... All but two of them...


----------



## Jcharger13

Coppertone said:


> Ok I will need whoever is coming to bring a pristine HD 900/5 so that we can work out a deal. I'm hopeful to have one with all of the needed parts come with it.


To bad you don't need a HD 750/1. I have nice one that I can deal. 

I wanted to let you know now so you didn't get to the meet and see the JL box sparkling in the distance and get excited only to find out it's not what your looking for.


----------



## TheDavel

TheDavel said:


> Here's a photo of the router101 bit sets that Joey @12vTools sent to me for the event, let me know if you're interested and I'll let you know what they are priced at and what is included... Additionally, there is a sneak peak of the give always that I made for the event pictured too... All but two of them...


In order to try and move these bit kits and to get people even more excited about fabrication, I've thrown in the template tape you see pictured and I'm even going throw in some basic templates. If you do not own a router and you purchase a kit, I'll probably throw in a router too. I'm feeling pretty generous as my excitement for the event grows!


----------



## captainobvious

probillygun said:


> ok, add me to the list
> 
> Billy, probillygun, FJ cruiser
> 
> I'll bring my freshly calibrated Audio Control SA3050 and mic to help with tuning, or if you just want to compare your meter and mic with mine to see how close they are or aren't?



Sweet! Didn't know you had one Bill. I'd definitely like to compare it with my laptop setup to see how far off mine is. Maybe I can use it to calibrate mine further. 


Thanks


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> In order to try and move these bit kits and to get people even more excited about fabrication, I've thrown in the template tape you see pictured and I'm even going throw in some basic templates. If you do not own a router and you purchase a kit, I'll probably throw in a router too. I'm feeling pretty generous as my excitement for the event grows!



Wow, sounds like a killer deal


----------



## TheDavel

The great debate... To go get sticthes or to just keep fabricating... CA glue to the rescue? 
Must keep building!


----------



## Coppertone

Screw those stitches mannnnnn, keep fabricating lol. Just don't get any blood on my one unit hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## TheDavel

CA glue didn't do the trick, so here in the ER I sit. Now I may have a valid excuse if I don't get everything done... I thumb is pretty essential when wrapping panels.


----------



## Coppertone

Well when I get there tonight, I will help by giving you my thumb. Of course we won't match, but at least the offer is sincere.


----------



## TheDavel

My guess is 2-3 sticthes and I'll be on my way.


----------



## captainobvious

Bummer Dave.


----------



## Coppertone

Dave is a warrior, put a Hello Kitty bandaid on there and all is good. Or I can just stitch you up once I arrive.


----------



## Weightless

No e-tape? I guess hello kitty should suffice.


----------



## TheDavel

Electrical tape held till I arrived, the doc says it needs a stitch or two... At least this trip was worth it!


----------



## TheDavel

I'm about to get the green light, then I'll hit costco and get our food. By the time I get home I'll have feeling back in my thumb and will finish up my projects... The best of show recipient, this ER trip was for you... Consider it my way of showing appreciation for your hard work getting your car where it is!


----------



## Weightless

Is there a running list of who is bringing what? I know I am bringing utensils...


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> The best of show recipient, this ER trip was for you...


I feel like you should smear some red paint on the best of show award, just for that authentic I injured myself while making this look!




Weightless said:


> Is there a running list of who is bringing what? I know I am bringing utensils...


I am bringing plates, napkins and cups.


----------



## TheDavel

naiku said:


> I feel like you should smear some red paint on the best of show award, just for that authentic I injured myself while making this look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bringing plates, napkins and cups.


I'll use some red vinyl then!

And so far, no running list... Can someone start it and manage it? I'm a bit tied up.


----------



## greydmv

I can bring stuff, ice, drinks, whatever. Just let me know where the need is.


----------



## TheDavel

Ice, cooler? Condiments are needed for sure...


----------



## captainobvious

*Food/Items List (Who's bringing what)*

Ian (naiku): Plates/Napkins/Cups
Justin (Weightless): Utensils
Neil (GravityDrNo): Manning the GRILL 
Ben (greydmv): Ice and some drinks
Steve (Captainobvious): Couple bags of chips and condiments (ketchup/mustard/mayo)



Could still use some side dishes (potato salad/cole slaw, Macaroni salad, etc) and desserts (Cookies, brownies, etc)





.


----------



## TheDavel

Thanks for stepping up Steve!


----------



## gsWes

Ill grab some stuff! What do we need? How many heads so far?


----------



## gsWes

Ok im ready to be schooled tomorrow!! Hahaaa supposed to be a beautiful day! Lookin forward to it!


----------



## greydmv

Cool I can grab Ice and some drinks, does anyone have a cooler, I dont have one at this time.


----------



## Old Skewl

I can pick up some good ole PA Amish Potato Salad.


----------



## Old Skewl

Do we need rolls?


----------



## captainobvious

gsWes said:


> Ill grab some stuff! What do we need? How many heads so far?


Wes- How about some dessert items? Maybe some brownies or cookies from the local supermarket bakery?


Thanks bud !


----------



## TheDavel

Rolls are always good! You know what's even better ??? 

* Steve stepped this event. This is now a 1X IASCA event! We will keep entry for those interested as low as possible at $10*

I'm excited, anyone else?


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Rolls are always good! You know what's even better ???
> 
> * Steve stepped this event. This is now a 1X IASCA event! We will keep entry for those interested as low as possible at $10*
> 
> I'm excited, anyone else?



Thanks 

As Dave said, he's added to the action by adding an IASCA 1x event as well for tomorrow. There is no obligation to participate, but if you'd like to get your feet wet and see what IASCA SQ competition is about it would make for a nice easy introduction. We've absorbed most of the cost of this so anyone who would like to join in, have their car's system judged and get some great feedback along with a scoresheet and notes, it will only be $10 to participate  

Looking forward to some good bbq, getting and giving some demo's and meeting up with some of you fellas finally.
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## naiku

I am really tempted to enter the IASCA, even though I suspect my budget system will be blown away, I kind of want the score sheet and feedback/comments.

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## GravityDrNo

Got Wings? 72 Tasty wings prepped and ready for the grill! I will also have a cooler full of Mountain Dew with me.


----------



## TheDavel

naiku said:


> I am really tempted to enter the IASCA, even though I suspect my budget system will be blown away, I kind of want the score sheet and feedback/comments.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow!


I bet you'd do better than you think...



GravityDrNo said:


> Got Wings? 72 Tasty wings prepped and ready for the grill! I will also have a cooler full of Mountain Dew with me.


 Mmmmm wings!


I'll try to dig out my IASCA judging book to do this the right way!


----------



## TheDavel

Success! Haven't done this in a while... Need to freshen up.


----------



## gsWes

Im bringin deserts then! I also have plenty of coolers.. Ill bring one incase we need it


----------



## chithead

Dadgum, this is going to be one awesome meet!


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> I am really tempted to enter the IASCA, even though I suspect my budget system will be blown away, I kind of want the score sheet and feedback/comments.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow!



Go for it! I though the same the first time I competed. I'm glad I took the leap as I had a blast and learned a lot.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Success! Haven't done this in a while... Need to freshen up.



I printed out my rules as well for SQC and IQC (2014). Yours are much prettier though


----------



## captainobvious

Neil those wings are going to be badass- thanks !!


----------



## gsWes

Ok! I got a bunch of sweets from the supermarket! Also bringing a cooler w ice, case of water and san peligrinos. See you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Weightless

Working on burning my disc now. I couldnt find any around the house so I had to run out to grab some. I haven't listened to cds in years. 

Unfortunately my build is not going to be installed. Been too busy at work. 

Cant wait to meet everyone.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Weightless

Well crap. One of our biggest clients just called in an emergency call and I need to go in. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to the gtg. Ill try to make it later in the day if I wrap my call up early. Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Old Skewl

Too bad weightless. Duty calls!

What kind of rolls do we need? Hamburger or diner rolls?


Sent from my iphone using Tap


----------



## Jcharger13

Had some technical difficulties this morning and now it's getting a little late for me to make it to this one. 
I'll be there in the spring. Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## GravityDrNo

Running later than expected, eta 1pm


----------



## rockford33

I am actually able to make it, so if anything was forgotten or in short supply, post it here and I can grab on the way in. I am about 45-60 minutes away


----------



## Old Skewl

I just wanted to let you all know I made it home safe on my plugged tire! Thanks to all of you who helped me out! I couldn't tell you the last time I had to have a tire repaired.

Thanks to Dave for coordinating this whole event and to Howard for hosting it. And those wings were bangin! Best wings I ever had.

I wiish I could have spent some time listening to some of your systems. Maybe at the Spring event.


----------



## naiku

Old Skewl said:


> I just wanted to let you all know I made it home safe on my plugged tire!


Glad to hear it! 

Had a great time, really awesome meeting everyone. Wish I could have stayed for the raffle/IASCA results. Thanks Howard/Dave for hosting, special thanks to Dave for building the grill for me, I can't wait to find carpet and get it finished. 

Steve - if possible can you either scan and email me the scoresheet, or put it in the mail. Thanks. 

Again, had a great time, looking forward to spring already. 

Ian.


----------



## Theronh357

Had an awesome time @ 2day's event...'major props' to the coordinators (Howard, Dave, Steve et al), and kudos to all who were in attendance!


----------



## Coppertone

I'm glad to hear/see all have made it home safely. For those who witness my current set up, hopefully you took photos as it's about to change again.


----------



## captainobvious

Was a real pleasure meeting everyone and getting some time listening to your vehicles. Can't believe how much food we had- you guys rock!

Theron- Sorry about the midrange issue. I'm hoping it's just a loose wire youve got there but I'm sure you guys will figure it out. I'm looking forward to tuning it up with you once it's back to 100% again 

Thanks to all of the guys that participated in the IASCA event for the first time. Hopefully the feedback was helpful and you enjoyed the experience. I'll work on getting the scoresheets uploaded and emailed to you guys tomorrow.

Another big thanks to Howard and Dave for hosting and putting on a great event. We had a good turnout and most people stayed right up till the end which was great.

Howard- thanks for showing me the Ground Zero offerings. Really nice build quality on those drivers and same with the amplifier.


----------



## TheHulk9er

I also want to thank everyone who made this possible. I had a great time! I vote for doing this regularly. A big shout out to Howard and Dave for their hospitality. Hey, Steve, I listened to that mixed Cd or yours and was blown away! (Makes me suspicious of my old 160GB iPod). That live version of Royals is amazing!!!


----------



## Zodiac Fishgrease

DANGIT!!! I am pissed I wasnt able to make it. I had to go to Philly at the last minute to fix a leak at my rental property... took my whole day. :mean:

Will def try to make the next one... which prob wont be until spring


----------



## TheDavel

Pics or this thing didn't happen!


----------



## maggie-g

TheDavel said:


> Pics or this thing didn't happen!


agreed


----------



## captainobvious

TheHulk9er said:


> I also want to thank everyone who made this possible. I had a great time! I vote for doing this regularly. A big shout out to Howard and Dave for their hospitality. Hey, Steve, I listened to that mixed Cd or yours and was blown away! (Makes me suspicious of my old 160GB iPod). That live version of Royals is amazing!!!



Thanks! Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Pics or this thing didn't happen!



Wait a second...you were there !


----------



## Coppertone

All I know was it was great being able to run my mouth lol.


----------



## Weightless

Yes, please post pics. Sorry I missed it. Definitely going to make the spring gtg. 

And Steve, you must attend again so I can finally hear your car. You are not allowed to make any changes to your system until then.


----------



## greydmv

Big thanks to Howard, Dave and Steve for putting this thing together for us. I had a good time putting faces to screennames and cant wait for the next meet. 

I will compete next time, until then I have a rotozip and I'll be fabricating on faith.


----------



## captainobvious

Sorry, was too busy throughout the day to get more pics, but here is what I took early on.

Badass charcoal grill action

















The table of custom made goodies and handouts by Dave. Thanks again bud ! I now will have the most badass drink coaster in the office


----------



## gsWes

That was awesome everyone! thanks for everything! i agree we should do this more often..it was so cool how everyone contributed to the food and raffle and all. thanks Steve for the great feedback! also Dave id like to try to set something up with a sub box build if possible. Seeyou guys again soon!

P.S. glad the plug held oldskewl!


----------



## captainobvious

gsWes said:


> That was awesome everyone! thanks for everything! i agree we should do this more often..it was so cool how everyone contributed to the food and raffle and all. thanks Steve for the great feedback! also Dave id like to try to set something up with a sub box build if possible. Seeyou guys again soon!
> 
> P.S. glad the plug held oldskewl!


Agreed, that table of food was crazy. Everyone was very generous with their time, donations for the giveaways and food for the BBQ.

Sorry I didn't get a chance to catch back up with you Wes for that tuning CD. Time always seems to slip away at these GTGs as theres so much going on. PM me your address and I'll drop one in the mail for you bud. 


-Steve


----------



## Coppertone

Wow, I look like I'm ready to give birth lol. Time for this gerbil to get back on the treadmill.


----------



## probillygun

thanks again to Howard, Dave, and Steve! It was great to get together with peeps from here and chat about audio and hear some nice systems! Looking forward to the spring meet already and get through what I think is gonna be a long cold winter here in Central PA.

Steve, that CD you made is kickass! thanks! 

Also, glad I won the CLD tiles as I'll be chasing rattles soon again after the snow here starts to fly.


----------



## rockford33

As the noobie at the show (with an all stock system to boot), it was great to meet everyone, chat about audio, and here some great systems. A big shout to Steve for testing my vintage Rockford amps. And I agree, that CD from capt o is kickass. It has been getting non-stop play in my CD player...


----------



## captainobvious

Coppertone said:


> Wow, I look like I'm ready to give birth lol. Time for this gerbil to get back on the treadmill.


You can start by curling all of those BM's you're hoarding 


:laugh:


.


----------



## captainobvious

probillygun said:


> thanks again to Howard, Dave, and Steve! It was great to get together with peeps from here and chat about audio and hear some nice systems! Looking forward to the spring meet already and get through what I think is gonna be a long cold winter here in Central PA.
> 
> Steve, that CD you made is kickass! thanks!
> 
> Also, glad I won the CLD tiles as I'll be chasing rattles soon again after the snow here starts to fly.



Awesome! I was wondering who won the CLD tiles and the PAC SWI unit. I was in the other room wrapping up the scoresheets and awards so I didn't get to see. The CLD tiles were sitting on my shelf for a few months and I havent had a need for them in my vehicle as of yet so I figured someone else might need them and into the raffle they went. Glad you'll be able to get some use out of them! Just don't go kicking my ass at the local competitions now with all of these awesome changes in the system. I know I've said it privately to you, but man the progress you've made with the system is really impressive. The FJ is really heading in the right direction. Can't wait to hear it again after the next round of tweaks.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm glad you guys are digging the demo disc! I had it on in the car with the wife today and she really liked it. (She usually groans when I put in an "SQ disc" lol ) So that means it passed the test hah!


----------



## TheDavel

Once again, thanks to everyone that made it out.

Sorry to anyone who's name I got wrong. I am bad a that at first...

I am glad I was able to do a little woodworking while I was there. Next time I will just socialize and enjoy the show!

One last offer for the router 101 set, template tape, templates, and a router... packaged at $109.99! I am assuming that nobody is interested so I will send these back to Joey tomorrow.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Once again, thanks to everyone that made it out.
> 
> Sorry to anyone who's name I got wrong. I am bad a that at first...
> 
> I am glad I was able to do a little woodworking while I was there. Next time I will just socialize and enjoy the show!
> 
> One last offer for the router 101 set, template tape, templates, and a router... packaged at $109.99! I am assuming that nobody is interested so I will send these back to Joey tomorrow.


That's such a killer deal. It's a great set for someone that doesn't already have a router/bits. If I didn't already have one, I'd snatch it right up.


----------



## coldsoda

I'm really sad to have missed this. I was planning on going and put my name on the list but had to fly out to AZ to see family for a funeral, so it was a crummy weekend instead of an awesome one.... Glad you guys had a good time - hope to see something like this come up again would have loved to pick up some knowledge (and free stuff)

Until next time!


----------



## Coppertone

I say we start making plans for the spring meet starting now. This way we can get an e en larger turnout, and who knows maybe some manufacturer's giveaways.


----------



## TheDavel

I could plan the next one, but I think I will allow someone else to step up... I am the new kid in the area after all...


----------



## Coppertone

If I plan it, it would need to be in New Jersey lol...


----------



## [email protected]

Coppertone said:


> and who knows maybe some manufacturer's giveaways.


We just need you to give away a few more items like the one you did at the next meet


----------



## Coppertone

Now Scott lol you know I have all kinds of goods to giveaway, that would serve to make my wife happy.


----------



## captainobvious

[email protected] said:


> We just need you to give away a few more items like the one you did at the next meet



Scott, I think just a few items are need for the next meet. Some reference components and reference amps. See, we're not asking that much.... 




You can just have them drop shipped to my mazda's trunk.


----------



## Coppertone

Lol, Steve you know that you are always welcomed to what I have car audio wise. I needed to make sure that I listed CaR AUDio lol...


----------



## [email protected]

Coppertone said:


> Now Scott lol you know I have all kinds of goods to giveaway, that would serve to make my wife happy.


I think we need to go ahead and clear that closet out for your wife's sake



captainobvious said:


> Scott, I think just a few items are need for the next meet. Some reference components and reference amps. See, we're not asking that much....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just have them drop shipped to my mazda's trunk.


Lol, I would need my name in that giveaway hat then, haha. I will get some items together for the next one. Just prob wont be those 2 items


----------



## captainobvious

For the fellas that competed, I submitted the scoresheets to IASCA and they processed and posted them. Iasca's website has a calendar of events. You can click on any past event and the results will be posted. You have an unofficial iasca member id (in grey) next to your name. If you decide to become an Iasca member, that is no longer grey'ed out and you can click on that number to go back and check all of your previous scores and results. You'r results are also official and get added to the lists for top ten, etc etc. (There are more benefits than that obviously, but just pointing that out). 

Here's the link to the MD Soundfest event.

Saturday, November 08, 2014 Hinnant Design SPE [SQC]


----------



## captainobvious

[email protected] said:


> Lol, I would need my name in that giveaway hat then, haha. I will get some items together for the next one. Just prob wont be those 2 items




No pressure Scott, we're just busting stones 


Whose cars are running the reference speakers and amps? I'll have to be on the lookout for a demo.


----------



## [email protected]

captainobvious said:


> Whose cars are running the reference speakers and amps? I'll have to be on the lookout for a demo.


Off the top of my head I know Mark (XXX_Busa) is running 3 of the Ref amps, there is a member on the forum with a 2-ch tube one. I do not remember where my others went. I got 3 going into a install, maybe I can get it up there at the next meet. But I do not have any Reference speakers out in the field yet. Mark runs ZR labs branded drivers which are similar. I may run the speakers myself, not sure on that though yet. 

nigeDLS just put some Reference 100 mids in his car, hopefully he updates his the thread after some more listening time.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ground-zero/169375-reference-100-mids.html


----------



## GravityDrNo

Coppertone said:


> Now Scott lol you know I have all kinds of goods to giveaway, that would serve to make my wife happy.


LOL, I'm sure she'd be real happy to see you load it all up....and then bring it back home....AGAIN


----------



## Coppertone

^^^ lol, and being as there was a ton of traffic coming back, that really sucked.


----------



## TheDavel

Chris AKA, ntimd8n-k5 has stepped up big! He has offere to purchase both router bit kits! Now I have the pleasure of helping him design and build his shop space! I'm really looking forward to it!!!


TheDavel said:


>


----------



## GravityDrNo

Slow on the draw again! I worked on my tweeter mounts and had to rely on my Dremel to router due to size and tools I had to work with....PIA!


----------



## TheDavel

Here are some pics of the give aways that I made... figured I would post them.


----------



## captainobvious

And they are sooo much nicer in person than they even appear in the pics. Mine is lovely and is occupying my desk at work as we speak. I've got the classiest coaster in the office  Some really nice quality vinyl's used on them as well.

Thanks again for all of the time and efforts you put into these (and the sacrificial thumb). It was a really cool parting gift and I'm digging mine.






.


----------



## [email protected]

captainobvious said:


> And they are sooo much nicer in person than they even appear in the pics.


They sure do. Thanks Dave for taking your time to make them and organize everything. It was good to meet you and everybody else.


----------



## TheDavel

No problem guys, I enjoyed setting this up and building some "one offs" for everyone. I'm glad to see that some people are putting them to use... I've used them for keys, business cards, sunglasses, ect... like a mini junk drawer. 

Hopefully they gave a few of you some ideas to enhance your current or future builds.

I forgot to snap a picture of the one that was all black w/white center. I think that ProBillyGun may have ended up with it, but could be slightly off...


----------



## TheDavel

So who's going to org the next one??? I need a deadline so I can get one of my cars ready.


----------



## chithead

Hope I can make it to the next one


----------



## probillygun

TheDavel said:


> No problem guys, I enjoyed setting this up and building some "one offs" for everyone. I'm glad to see that some people are putting them to use... I've used them for keys, business cards, sunglasses, ect... like a mini junk drawer.
> 
> Hopefully they gave a few of you some ideas to enhance your current or future builds.
> 
> I forgot to snap a picture of the one that was all black w/white center. I think that ProBillyGun may have ended up with it, but could be slightly off...


yes, I got that one, and it's sweeeet


----------



## probillygun

TheDavel said:


> So who's going to org the next one??? I need a deadline so I can get one of my cars ready.


That MD meet was setup really nice and a tough act to follow Dave! Also, seems like its a nice location and not to far of a drive for most.

Hey, remember you were eyeballing those white plastic door inserts in my FJ? Turns out they are one of the sources of my rattles. I was considering trying to sound deaden them from the back side of the door panel but also was thinking maybe you'd wanna try making me some new heavier ones with your Logo (Since its so cool  on them or "In" them for some advertising? Let me know what you think?


----------



## probillygun

The elusive Black n white one! Sorry the pics just don't do it justice, the detail and craftsmanship are really second to none!

It ended up as a really nice coaster on my pub table.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Coppertone

Mine ended up being used as the basis for my garage makeover.


----------



## TheDavel

probillygun said:


> Hey, remember you were eyeballing those white plastic door inserts in my FJ? Turns out they are one of the sources of my rattles. I was considering trying to sound deaden them from the back side of the door panel but also was thinking maybe you'd wanna try making me some new heavier ones with your Logo (Since its so cool  on them or "In" them for some advertising? Let me know what you think?


I'd make you whatever you'd want! No need to throw the "EAS" logo on it, unless you want that. I could emboss something that is more fitting of you or the car. Maybe some 1911's or a Toyota emblem? That or I could just do something similar to the coaster there since it would match your car.



probillygun said:


> The elusive Black n white one! Sorry the pics just don't do it justice, the detail and craftsmanship are really second to none!
> 
> It ended up as a really nice coaster on my pub table.
> 
> Thanks Dave!


I'm really happy you also found a great use for it! Looks cool there with that hand!



Coppertone said:


> Mine ended up being used as the basis for my garage makeover.


Can't wait to see the finished product! It love the way yours turned out! The color and design are top notch!


----------



## probillygun

PM'd you Dave


----------



## TheDavel

Any updates from anyone? I've been working on a few things since the meet... Just eagerly waiting for someone to step up and plan the next one... you guys have till January 1st or I will start scheduling the next one :laugh:

Here's some pics of the projects I am doing for people from the meet.

Mikes E46 center channel... build log here
BMW E46 center channel build
Unfinished, need to install magnets and do the "finish" work on it

[/QUOTE]



Grille for Ben's Subaru (more to come on this build)


----------



## TheDavel

Wes F-150 Sub Enclosure. Build log here F-150 Crew Cab Center Console sub enclosure build...

Much more to follow.






Teaser pic of the inside


----------



## greydmv

Hell of a craftsman, I would love to hear the Dynaudio 430s once they are installed


----------



## TheHulk9er

Me too!


----------



## TheDavel

TheHulk9er said:


> Me too!


We can make it happen the week after Christmas if you'd like! I've got everything ready to go, granted we still need the mini dsp, ect... But we can at least do the dash modification & have it read to go.


----------



## TheDavel

As far as scheduling a second meet, my house is an option or I can see if Howard would mind having the extra company again... It's good to bring his business into the spotlight to help him continue to grow.


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> Any updates from anyone? I've been working on a few things since the meet... Just eagerly waiting for someone to step up and plan the next one... you guys have till January 1st or I will start scheduling the next one :laugh:


Not much of an update from here yet, I keep meaning to order the carpet/dye I need and get the grill completed. I may end up just shooting you a text once I have everything and figure out a Saturday I can head up there and we work on it together, anytime I think I can spend some time working on it something comes up and I get nothing done. 

Looking forward to how the F150 enclosure comes out, looks really interesting.


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Any updates from anyone? I've been working on a few things since the meet... Just eagerly waiting for someone to step up and plan the next one... you guys have till January 1st or I will start scheduling the next one :laugh:



Well, I haven't actually begun the work just yet, but I am doing a surprise build for my wife in her Toyota. Fully active 3-way front plus sub 
Her stock source has been acting up and not working at times but this will be a total surprise for her. Im reeeally interested to check out the speakers too. I'll be using the Scan D3004/6020-00 tweeters, Scan 10f/8414G mid and the new Stereo Integrity TM65 for midbass. 

Maybe when it's done I can get her to come out for some meets


----------



## maggie-g

Im down for the next meet


----------



## bertholomey

Depending on timing, I'd like to meet up with you guys as well ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulk9er

I'm in. The last one was great. Nice to talk shop with people who have the same addiction. I sometimes forget my wife has no idea what I'm talking about as I go off on some long excited explanation of something car audio. Then she gives me the "you have 3 heads look" and that usually brings me back to reality.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Lol, well I don't mind another trek from NJ down yonder to hang with you gents.


----------



## greydmv

Ill be there, hopefully my car will be audition ready then


----------



## coldsoda

I'll be able to make the next one as long as its not during the week during the day. Looking forward to hearing more details!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Depending on timing, I'd like to meet up with you guys as well ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That would be sweet, for sure!


----------



## AudiovideoDC

Hello Everyone, I competed for 1 year about 6 years ago and I met alot of great people. But i got out of it since i had to pay for life crap. Since then i have moved from New York to Annapolis,MD. I got the itch and i would love to start competing again. 

Are there alot of shows in the DC area?
and are they more geared toward SPL or SQL?


----------



## captainobvious

AudiovideoDC said:


> Hello Everyone, I competed for 1 year about 6 years ago and I met alot of great people. But i got out of it since i had to pay for life crap. Since then i have moved from New York to Annapolis,MD. I got the itch and i would love to start competing again.
> 
> Are there alot of shows in the DC area?
> and are they more geared toward SPL or SQL?



You can usually find the upcoming events from MECA on their site here:
Events

And from IACSA on their events calendar here (click on the month you want to view): IASCA Events View As List [Worldwide]


Between Dave, Howard and myself (as well as the New York crew), I'm sure there will be a few to go to this season. Ours are mostly SQ events, but the larger events include both.


-Steve


----------



## TheHulk9er

AudiovideoDC said:


> Hello Everyone, I competed for 1 year about 6 years ago and I met alot of great people. But i got out of it since i had to pay for life crap. Since then i have moved from New York to Annapolis,MD. I got the itch and i would love to start competing again.
> 
> Are there alot of shows in the DC area?
> and are they more geared toward SPL or SQL?


Hi! I saw your post on the site and noticed that you now live in Annapolis so that makes us neighbors! You are correct about meeting lots of great people in this hobby of ours. I'll keep an eye out for any shows or GTG near by and hope to meet you at one of them. Also, if you are looking some good used equipment, I have some of that too.

Welcome to DIYMA. Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## AudiovideoDC

Great to hear there is someone close to me that is into it too. Coming from NY nobody down here has a system. I am slowly putting a system together. i am down to needing a set of 4 inch components for front doors and maybe a set of 4 inch coaxial for rear.


----------



## maggie-g

AudiovideoDC said:


> and are they more geared toward SPL or SQL?


SQL is only part of MECA.


----------



## chefhow

maggie-g said:


> SQL is only part of MECA.


That is true, but we have thrown SQ only shows as part of MECA and IASCA and will probably continue to do so.


----------



## captainobvious

Correct.

"SQL" is a MECA term for their sound quality league, but IASCA also has sound quality competition.


----------



## maggie-g

audiovideoDC mentioned "SQL". I stated that it was only a part of MECA not knowing if he was looking for MECA only shows, or if maybe he was thinking of that made up term "sound quality loud" or whatever people want it to mean.


----------



## TheDavel

Btw, talked with the IASCA guys at CES... $100 per person, 10x people min, and they will come provide us training. I'm in, who else wants IASCA judges training? I'll coordinate with a few shops to get our numbers up closer to the 10 mark...


----------



## captainobvious

TheDavel said:


> Btw, talked with the IASCA guys at CES... $100 per person, 10x people min, and they will come provide us training. I'm in, who else wants IASCA judges training? I'll coordinate with a few shops to get our numbers up closer to the 10 mark...


I'm in Dave.


----------



## naiku

TheDavel said:


> Btw, talked with the IASCA guys at CES...


When are you back from CES? and how are your weekends looking for February? text me if you want, I have no time to work on finishing the grill at home and figure the only way I can get it finished is to head somewhere that I have no distractions (honey do list)!!


----------



## maggie-g

done it before in colorado. Its pretty good info if you want to become a judge or want to be a more serious competitor.


----------



## chefhow

TheDavel said:


> Btw, talked with the IASCA guys at CES... $100 per person, 10x people min, and they will come provide us training. I'm in, who else wants IASCA judges training? I'll coordinate with a few shops to get our numbers up closer to the 10 mark...


I organized the session in Syracuse last year and got snowed out and couldnt make it, I'd like to take the class since I signed up. Count me in.


----------



## TheHulk9er

chefhow said:


> I organized the session in Syracuse last year and got snowed out and couldnt make it, I'd like to take the class since I signed up. Count me in.


Snow in Syracuse? No way!

I miss the local meets in Timonium and Virginia.

It sure was nice to see all the great people I met at these events on a regular basis.

We need to get some shows going locally!


----------



## AudiovideoDC

I know for the last 2 years the the Jeff Lackhart Memorial Bass Competition is one of the largest shows on the east coast and it looks like they just put out save the dates. I know its just spl but maybe we can do some SQ comp there too.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

TheDavel said:


> Btw, talked with the IASCA guys at CES... $100 per person, 10x people min, and they will come provide us training. I'm in, who else wants IASCA judges training? I'll coordinate with a few shops to get our numbers up closer to the 10 mark...


I am in also.


----------



## TheDavel

I've talked with a few local shops. Seems like there are a few others that would join the IASCA judges training event... We need to keep this event stuff happening!


----------



## captainobvious

For sure Dave. We'll also have to start thinking about another GTG/show date/location in the spring


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> For sure Dave. We'll also have to start thinking about another GTG/show date/location in the spring


I would need to check with my wife, but may be able to host something here. I have plenty of parking, out in the country so no chance of noise complaints either.


----------



## TheDavel

I will be setting up another event soon guys... Stay Tuned. New Thread is coming!!!


----------



## TheHulk9er

I'm in!


----------



## TheDavel

Just a heads up, I reached out to Moe at IASCA today. He is swamped with Spring Break Nationals this weekend. We are going to re-attack things next week. 

As for the location, I am looking to change things up a little from the last meet and I am working at linking up with my buddy Matt's shop to do this (Manassas, Va)... here is some of his work.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w44pyEwfDk

I can also try to schedule something at Howards again, but he is swamped.

If for whatever reason that doesn't work, then I am going to try to work with Christopher McNulty from Driven Mobile Electronics in the Chantilly area...

If that doesn't work, DSI in Laurel, MD is an option...

If that doesn't work, Absolute Electronix in Rockville, MD is another option.


----------



## Coppertone

And if none of those work, then you guys need to just brave up and come to NJ lol.


----------



## captainobvious

Good stuff Dave. I vote for a series of shows, so we can get to each of their shops. Easy to get MECA and IASCA at both 


Let me know how I can help, of course.


----------



## TheDavel

captainobvious said:


> Good stuff Dave. I vote for a series of shows, so we can get to each of their shops. Easy to get MECA and IASCA at both
> 
> 
> Let me know how I can help, of course.


Steve, you are first on my list of people to call once I get this moving. Thanks for your awesome help with the last one! I want to do a series of events if we can, but we need to get "trained" to do it correctly. I'll just judge/organize/host... No plans to compete on my end for various reasons (like I wont be in the US for 7 months starting in Sept)... details will come out soon enough.


----------



## JayinMI

Out of curiosity, is there an EAS in the DC area? When I google it, I find one in Colorado. 

Jay


----------



## TheDavel

JayinMI said:


> Out of curiosity, is there an EAS in the DC area? When I google it, I find one in Colorado.
> 
> Jay


It's not listed. I run it out of my basement shop/garage under the EAS (Colorado) name. I'm partnered with them as a satellite location. Just doing occasional builds. Sort of like how Bing started out if his house.


----------



## gsWes

Im in for a local meet!


----------



## AudiovideoDC

Most likely my build will not be done but i will come if i have nothing else planned.


----------



## probillygun

I need to be around some audiophiles and good sounding vehicles! It's getting warmer. Lets get together somewhere!


----------



## AudiovideoDC

Is there anyone in The Maryland area that would like to help me with my install. I normally would do it myself, But this is a brand new Mini cooper Countryman Lease and I tend to break things while installing stuff. I am willing to pay for the help and hopefully find a friend to ******** about car audio with. Since i moved from NY i have not met one else that loves car audio like i do.
The install:
1. Fiberglassing Dash speakerpods (xtant tweeter and focal 100krs 4") since that would be the ezest to take out when i turn the car back in.
2. Amp racks in the rear passenger floor areas with (a/d/s pq20 and ph15) false floor
3. 3 soundqube hd208s in a false floor in rear.

Will need help with:
1. intergrating the Audison Bit.One with the stock system.
2. Doing the Big 3 upgrade.
3. Running the Power to the amp area.
4. Running the speaker wire.

I will help with everything just afraid of breaking crap in a brand new lease car.
I am trying to get everything done before the BIG Jeff Larkhart show in Virgina on may 2nd.


----------



## TheDavel

Normally I'd jump all over the opportunity, but I have cars scheduled out till September that I need to get done.


----------



## worlddre

id be in for this as well im originally from the DMV and i can stay at my parents house if this gets organized


----------



## TheHulk9er

TheDavel said:


> Normally I'd jump all over the opportunity, but I have cars scheduled out till September that I need to get done.


Yes he does too (two?).


----------



## Coppertone

^^^^. As a matter of fact why is he ( Dave ) even on the forum, get back to work mister lol...


----------



## probillygun

Give poor superdave some down time, my spartan build wore him out


----------



## Coppertone

Oh heck no lol, when you're young like that and in shape you'll recover. Jk, no really he is young and in shape he will be just fine, now where did I leave my whip.


----------



## jb4674

Hi Guys,

Just found this thread and I'm definitely interested in attending any local events. If you guys are in need of a venue, I can talk to Chris from Driven Mobile Electronics and see if he would be interested in hosting the event at his location.


----------



## AudiovideoDC

Is anyone here going to the Big show ( Jeff Lockhart show) in petersburg VA may 2nd and 3rd? I know its more of a bass show but i am going to just be around other audio enthusiast. there are 775 confirmed people on the Facebook event.


----------



## Coppertone

I won't be attending as I will preparing for surgery but I'm hopeful to see / hear lots of things about it.


----------



## TheDavel

jb4674 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found this thread and I'm definitely interested in attending any local events. If you guys are in need of a venue, I can talk to Chris from Driven Mobile Electronics and see if he would be interested in hosting the event at his location.


I was going to meet up with Chris, since Safe n Sound in Manassas is a no go. I met Chris at CES and I've been meaning to meet up with him ever since. I'll reach out to him this week.


----------



## TheDavel

Coppertone said:


> I won't be attending as I will preparing for surgery but I'm hopeful to see / hear lots of things about it.


Surgery?!?! What kind Mr.?


----------



## Coppertone

We're going to try again to loosen the restriction in the right side of my body.


----------



## TheDavel

AudiovideoDC said:


> Is anyone here going to the Big show ( Jeff Lockhart show) in petersburg VA may 2nd and 3rd? I know its more of a bass show but i am going to just be around other audio enthusiast. there are 775 confirmed people on the Facebook event.


I'll be in Pheonix at a Mobile Solutions event.


----------



## chefhow

If anyone wants to do a meet in B'more or that area I'm sure we could make it happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## jb4674

TheDavel said:


> I was going to meet up with Chris, since Safe n Sound in Manassas is a no go. I met Chris at CES and I've been meaning to meet up with him ever since. I'll reach out to him this week.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Coppertone

I'm in as long as I can drive, worse comes to worse I can tow the Legacy with my Ram...


----------



## chefhow

We can do this at the 12Volt Daves Show in Frackville Pa on June 6th if you want.
He always has a great turnout of competitors and spectators when it comes to SQ and its a beautiful area to visit.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^^. Is there a link for that ?


----------



## captainobvious

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Is there a link for that ?



MECA Events


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> We can do this at the 12Volt Daves Show in Frackville Pa on June 6th if you want.
> He always has a great turnout of competitors and spectators when it comes to SQ and its a beautiful area to visit.



Thanks Howard.

I'm also looking to setup 2 events for both IASCA SQ and MECA SQ as 2x points events each and would prefer to do them in the PA/NJ/DE area. I'm willing to do the legwork with the organizations if we can get a host site. Any ideas?

I'm planning to attend Dave's show (already emailed him to let him know), but I want to accrue the points needed for MECA this season in addition to IASCA so I can compete in both at finals, so they more shows, the merrier


----------



## chefhow

captainobvious said:


> Thanks Howard.
> 
> I'm also looking to setup 2 events for both IASCA SQ and MECA SQ as 2x points events each and would prefer to do them in the PA/NJ/DE area. I'm willing to do the legwork with the organizations if we can get a host site. Any ideas?


Call Steve S and see if he has any retail members in the Philly area. I would also reach out to Moe at IASCA to do the same thing. I'd be willing to be any of them would be willing to help. I know 5 years ago we had the PA state MECA finals in the Harrisburg area, I just dont remember exactly where it was.


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks

Just got confirmation for 2 shows at Syracuse Customs and Iasca will be no problem. Working with Steve S now to get them MECA- ready too.

Still looking to do something at Howards shop in MD again too this season so we'll see about that as well.


----------



## probillygun

sounds great! Glad to see some events coming together!


----------



## TheDavel

I haven't been able to set anything up with Driven (Christopher McNulty), but I'll call his shop again. I did talk with DSI in Laurel and they expressed interest... Maybe that'll be the spot.


----------



## TheDavel

I've struck out with all potential candidates and I've run out of time to continue my search. I'll set something up for this time, next year-


----------

